
Smartphone boom could result in operator losses within three years - barredo
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/02/03/smartphone-boom-could-result-in-operator-losses-within-three-years/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
stonesixone
Nice concluding sentence: "The report suggests North American operators are
most vulnerable to the increase in mobile data use, _plunging them into
profitability by 2013_...."

